
Facebook bans your account if someone posted racist content on your photos - Nessitro
Please help me!<p>TL;DR: My little brother, a popular streamer in our country(Morocco) is a victim of some users that are banning his Facebook profile and cyber bullying him on twitch where he streams(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitch.tv&#x2F;lilpunishow). Not just him but other popular local streamers as well and I cannot do anything about it!<p>Lately people are victims to what appears to be a bug that&#x27;s being used intentionally , I&#x27;ll explain:
Basically, the malicious user can go to any post on your Facebook page, mainly your cover photo since it&#x27;s public and comment on it with a photo that contains racist material(hate against certain people, religions...) once he does this he immediately report your account saying that you posted a content that severely violates Facebook&#x27;s Community Standards followed by a permanent deactivation of your Facebook account even though you had nothing to do with it as you can see in the picture below:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;4wF1f1n.png<p>We both tried to reach out to Facebook support but with no success...<p>Whenever he creates another account(you have to use a different name and a different email) he gets banned again and it got him really frustrated since he needs to stay in touch with his fans and friends<p>This is once of the pictures that were the reason for the banning. bare in mind that it&#x27;s racist I do not mean to offend anyone when posting here, but, to show it so I can get help
Link to picture: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;YIMBPAb.png<p>Please I&#x27;m asking your help so that this can reach the people at Facebook, who can do something about and prevent such thing from ever happening again. Thank you!
======
Tomte
Facebook doesn't care, and nobody can help you.

Make a new account. Or better, live without Facebook.

~~~
Nessitro
If you make another account, it goes down as soon as you create it. I'll ask
him to stop using Facebook but it's gonna be hard to tell all his fans to
switch to another social media service.

